# HBO World Championship Boxing : Roman Gonzalez vs Edgar Sosa; GGG vs. Willie Monroe Jr.



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 fights on the card
Sosa vs. Gonzalez starting now
GGG vs Monroe to close the show.
Enjoy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thanks for making this thread, everybody else is too lazy.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Make way for the great Chocolatito!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LetÂ´s watch this!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

phew made it

just got back from a dinner


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Chocolatito putting on a great show


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

gonzalez blowing him out


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sosa putting those things on Sosa.
Time for Sosa to hang it up.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Gonzalez is an amazing fighter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Gonzalez


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice to see a fighter who can slip and counter seamlessly on the front foot


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They call Roman baby chocolate? Doesn't even look dark. 
Wonder what they would call someone like Moreno? Burnt chocolate?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

I dont really have lots of hope on Sosa... Here hoping for Chocolatito to put on a good show so the division gets more attention...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gonzalez is just so nice offensively. The combinations are non stop and so accurate. He can cut the ring off beautifully and punch you on the move. 

TKO2


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

That was beautiful


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

HeÂ´s awesome !!


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Enorme el Chocolatito


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow smh! He put on a clinic!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL @ Lampley and Max trying to hype.
Why hype the clear domination that we all saw.
Shut the fuck up and let us marinate in what just occured.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice performance. HBO friendly performance.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I am officjally a Choclatito fan


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> Enorme el Chocolatito


Se pasa de verga!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd WHO ?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok im impressed. Beautiful style. Throws combinations like a JMM but he is more offensive.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO really needs to kill the hyping of Sosa. LOL
Sosa is one step retired, not hating on Roman or saying he won't be dominant, but no need to make this fight anymore than what it was.
Its a Showcase fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful performance!

Chocolatito is the man!!! :ibutt


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

If he was a little bit bigger I would love to see him meet Rigo. How is his chin by the way? Can anyone chime in here?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Total Punches Landed:
Gonzalez 72/130 52%
Sosa 14/106 13%


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Beautiful performance!
> 
> Chocolatito is the man!!! :ibutt


How do you think he does against prime Finito?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO really needs to kill the hyping of Sosa. LOL
> Sosa is one step retired, not hating on Roman or saying he won't be dominant, but no need to make this fight anymore than what it was.
> Its a Showcase fight.


yeah I agree about that. Them hyping Sosa is annoying as hell. Lampley and Max are so fake


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> If he was a little bit bigger I would love to see him meet Rigo. How is his chin by the way? Can anyone chime in here?


it's funny, they're not that far apart in weight. Gonzalez weighed 124 tonight while Rigoindeaux weighs from 124-126


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

oh snap, HBO trying to make Inoue vs Gonzalez which is one of the best fights that can happen in boxing


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO really needs to kill the hyping of Sosa. LOL
> Sosa is one step retired, not hating on Roman or saying he won't be dominant, but no need to make this fight anymore than what it was.
> Its a Showcase fight.


No argument, but this hype is really good for the sport. Sosa may not be all that, but Gonzalez IS, and the way they've presented this fight, combined with that insane 2 rounds of action, will hook a lot of new fans. - it also opens their eyes to the idea that small fighters can be massively entertaining.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

saul_ir34 said:


> If he was a little bit bigger I would love to see him meet Rigo. How is his chin by the way? Can anyone chime in here?


He has pretty good chin... He is the whole package...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> How do you think he does against prime Finito?


Honestly, Chocolol gives him a run for his money.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No argument, but this hype is really good for the sport. Sosa may not be all that, but Gonzalez IS, and the way they've presented this fight, combined with that insane 2 rounds of action, will hook a lot of new fans. - it also opens their eyes to the idea that small fighters can be massively entertaining.


Agreed.

Roman is worth all the hype.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Choco fought like Chavez today.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> No argument, but this hype is really good for the sport. Sosa may not be all that, but Gonzalez IS, and the way they've presented this fight, combined with that insane 2 rounds of action, will hook a lot of new fans. - it also opens their eyes to the idea that small fighters can be massively entertaining.


Agreed. And make no mistake, the fight in this division is Chocolatito vs Juan Francisco Estrada


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Roman looked fantastic! GGG KO 8.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol yeah that sounds right "When a matchup happens, GGG's management says they look to fight the loser"


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

The compassion he showed to the Sosa at the end smh. What a guy. How can you not like this dude?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Monroe is shorter than I thought. He's 5'10


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Roman has that frightening accuracy and very short yet thundering power. He truly learned from Arguello.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How is Golovkin gonna' top THAT? :smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG seems like he is angling to just try to get a big money fight before his time is up.
I don't understand why he isn't trying to get a unification.
He seems more content to try to call out big names for fights he knows he won't get like talking shit about Ward, trying to fight Manny, and etc.

Time for his team to come to the table and make something happen.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Monroe is shorter than I thought. He's 5'10


His reach is good though, man. Something like 74 IIRC, Golovkin is 70 I think..


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Chocolatito looked great. Him vs Inoue is one of the best fights that can be made in boxing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Here comes the next devastation.




Am I the only one who wishes Monroe was a SMW?

Imagine if he fought Froch? "Cobra vs Mongoose," it would be promotional nirvana.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG seems like a good person.
I like California, great weather and fine ass bitches.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

really like munroe, even before the espn competition he looked real good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> His reach is good though, man. Something like 74 IIRC, Golovkin is 70 I think..


I don't know man, I don't think he can keep his distance and keep GGG off of him.
Lesser fighters have been able to make him fight close.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> His reach is good though, man. Something like 74 IIRC, Golovkin is 70 I think..


oh ok, maybe that's why he seemed so tall the other times I've watched him. He just fights real tall


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Monroe is shorter than I thought. He's 5'10


I think he's shorter than that actually, but we'll see in the ring.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Willie better run... I thought Vera would beat him, but he surprised me that night... Let's see if he can shock the world


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG seems like a good person.
> I like California, great weather and fine ass bitches.


And one of the best Police Departments in USA!

(I just kidding with you Bama haha. I know LAPD is involved in a lot of shit)


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Fuck me I've missed a trick not having seen Gonzalez fight until now. atsch


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> How is Golovkin gonna' top THAT? :smile


Hopefully with a thundering KO


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Willie better run... I thought Vera would beat him, but he surprised me that night... Let's see if he can shock the world


Yeah, tonight the mongoose had better become roadrunner.

Otherwise he'll just become road KILL.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> The compassion he showed to the Sosa at the end smh. What a guy. How can you not like this dude?


Noticed that. Nice touch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I think he's shorter than that actually, but we'll see in the ring.


He seemed much taller than other times I watched him. It's probably because he was fighting small ass Brandon Adams. I thought he was taller than Vera though who is 5'11


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Monroe's new nickname:


"Meat."


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Tricky few rounds for GGG? Followed by a late KO? 

That seems to be the common prediction for this one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This won't last long


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if Cotto is in the house tonight?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

It would be nice if Monroe can get an upset.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

GGG under 4


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 GGG


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, tonight the mongoose had better become roadrunner.
> 
> Otherwise he'll just become road KILL.


Yea, after watching the first round, I'm cringing with every punch landed by GGG


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Monroe lost that round but there are some wrinkles he has that looks good that people with power might be able to steal from him.
The body is there on GGG, noticing that tonight and when he fought Stevens.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Monroe's punch output just fell after he felt GGG's power. Not a good sign.

Good round for GGG; 10-9


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Close first round, GGG edged it. Monroe looking good.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ring is small as hell.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin's done timing him. Now he'll start the body attack.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 GGG.

Monroe running like a slave.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

DAAAAMMNN!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Monroe done


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Down goes Monroe.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, never mind !


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 ggg
10-7 ggg


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Willie is done

His corner doesn't even know what to tell him


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He survived.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Well he survived that... Here wishing for GGG winning by a thundering KO


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

GGG is a monster..


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

woow


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Monroe barely made it out of the round, damn! And I thought it'd be a tricky fight!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG just got stunned though.
That left uppercut stopped GGG mid punch.
There are avenues there.

I think Monroe's best option is to go towards GGG.
He can't sit back and let him lands those sharp counters with space.
You can't sit back on them.

Get inside, smother, shoulder bump, bang teh body and setup counters upstairs.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Monroe needs to hold.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't see Willie surviving this.

Devastating power!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 ggg
10-7 ggg
10-9 ggg


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What do you @bballchump11 and @Vic think of my strategy now?
LOL


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Better rd for Monroe but he still lost.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What do you @bballchump11 and @Vic think of my strategy now?
> LOL


it's very good :yep I wish he had more power


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG just got stunned though.
> That left uppercut stopped GGG mid punch.
> There are avenues there.
> 
> ...


I've always said, the guy to beat GGG is a power puncher that can back GGG up

Jacobs is a power puncher but he won't back him up

Willie does good when he stands and fights


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Monroe now trying to fight in the inside


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

munroe back in it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Willie is a fucking G


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Monroe doing fine now.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think he buzzed GGG

You guys can't tell me Jacobs can't get GGG attention and make it interesting


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 GGG
10-7 GGG
10-9 GGG
9-10 Monroe


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

The mongoose has balls, I'll give him that


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great round and effort by Jr there.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Monroe hanging in there


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What do you @bballchump11 and @Vic think of my strategy now?
> LOL


You called it bro!


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Good rd for Monroe but you get the sense that he's trying hard while GGG is taking his time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacobs has teh skill but not the mindset to do what Willie is doing.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

willie has the heart of a fucking G


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL. GGG is just head hunting. Monroe is showing signs he can control him.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Keep him away from Ward at all costs.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Even though Monroe is losing, he is exposing GGG.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 GGG
10-7 GGG
10-9 GGG
9-10 Monroe
10-9 GGG


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Willie is going head to head toe to toe with a killer


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

errsta said:


> Keep him away from Ward at all costs.


:deal


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-1 GGG


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Tough round to score. GGG had the convincing punches early. Monroe countered him better late in the round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know why Willie went back to trying to box on the outide.
GGG is gassing.
Monroe is he stayed on the inside, bumped and kept up his body attack, would have GGG in trouble now.
He can't stay outside unless he is all the way out of range


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

wOW, gOLOVKIN LOOKS TIRED


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

He's down again!


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn just when I was gna give him props


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:bart Monroe quits


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Good stoppage. He was out of it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Monroe quit
Smart kid, but I don't know if he has the mentality to ever be a champ.

He needs to take his ass to 154.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Came in just in time to see Monroe stopped. Good going, Golovkin!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jacobs has teh skill but not the mindset to do what Willie is doing.


I don't know man

Jacobs can def test that chin... Willie buzzed him


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Good stoppage. He was out of it.


Not a stoppage by the ref though, Monroe told the ref he didn't want to go.
He took the 10 count on purpose actually.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Willie Monroe: "Fuck this, I'm out"


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I salute Willie he fought like a fuckin G


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Great finish by GGG.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Shit I went for a beer and missed it...


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know why Willie went back to trying to box on the outide.
> GGG is gassing.
> Monroe is he stayed on the inside, bumped and kept up his body attack, would have GGG in trouble now.
> He can't stay outside unless he is all the way out of range


Yeah I agree but I think GGG was catching on to the tactic. He was throwing counter uppercut that hurts Monroe. GGG was doing more damage with 1 punch than Monroes 3 or 4 punch combo. The power was just too much for Monroe.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I knew it, the discussion will go to GGG's supposed weaknesses rather than Monroe's heart and grit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I don't know man
> 
> Jacobs can def test that chin... Willie buzzed him


The key to GGG in my opinion is if you can weather the first 3 rounds.
If you can while banging the body , don't even look at his head for first 6, just bang the body.
If you can do that I think you will be able to stop him second half of the fight.

Quillen doesn't have the boxing skill nor chin to do this.
Jacobs has the power and skill to in fight, don't know if his chin could hold up.

Only recent boxer I know could do it was Pirog.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Monroe's corner was horrible, what the hell is dig his ass even mean


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Monroe is tough as much as some will criticize him for the way he chose to go out.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG just got stunned though.
> That left uppercut stopped GGG mid punch.
> There are avenues there.
> 
> ...


I've been saying this since the start. It's like kryptonite for Golovkin. People keep thinking a slick boxer "with power" will do something, but Golovkin walks guys like that down. This is why I still think Korobov can make Golovkin look bad for at least 4 rounds up until he gasses and gets knocked out.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO at the **** in this thread claiming Monroe was exposing GGG.... Triple G just threw his ass in a trash compactor.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Monroe's corner was horrible, what the hell is dig his ass even mean


Body shots


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

chibelle said:


> Yeah I agree but I think GGG was catching on to the tactic. He was throwing counter uppercut that hurts Monroe. GGG was doing more damage with 1 punch than Monroes 3 or 4 punch combo. The power was just too much for Monroe.


GGG was catching on to how he came in, but the crazy thing was Monroe didn't have to try to come in, he could have setup with the jab and let GGG come to him, when he got in range, pull a Bhop and dip and bump and grab turn touch the body bump tie up or keep it negative but land those shots to the body and thighs.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Monroe is tough as much as some will criticize him for the way he chose to go out.


No criticism.

In the replay you could see just how many shots he took in a row. I'm surprised he even got up.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

GGG wasn't gassing lol, he can burn for 11 RDS easy as he showed against Murray.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Monroe is tough as much as some will criticize him for the way he chose to go out.


It was smart and rationale and his corner should have done it to preserve his future.
I just don't like it when fighters know they have a way out and take it.
Just my personal preference, that said I think he could beat Curtis Stevens, Rosado, and Quillin, and give give Jacobs a tough fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> LMAO at the **** in this thread claiming Monroe was exposing GGG.... Triple G just threw his ass in a trash compactor.


I didn't watch the full fight because I'm getting tired of watching laggy trash, but he looked pretty tired before he got the knock-out. I'd like to see this fight in whole. I'm just wondering what kind of moments Monroe had. I think Monroe is better than people were giving him credit for, though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mushin said:


> GGG wasn't gassing lol, he can burn for 11 RDS easy as he showed against Murray.


GGG was gasing.
His punches were getting wider and wider, breating through the mouth, and his jab was starting to hang.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The key to GGG in my opinion is if you can weather the first 3 rounds.
> If you can while banging the body , don't even look at his head for first 6, just bang the body.
> If you can do that I think you will be able to stop him second half of the fight.
> 
> ...


Pirog caught him with a great punch.... I think his chin is better than people give him credit for...

Let's say Jacobs chin does hold though.... I want to see how GGG's chin holds up when Jacobs lands that leather


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Monroe's corner was horrible, what the hell is dig his ass even mean


It was nothing but false motivation. We could see it and Monroe Jr could definitely feel it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward would kill those dude lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Does Golovkin not understand any of the questions Max is asking, or does he just not give a fuck? :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Canelo might want to take this fight now against GGG.
He has the skill to trouble GGG and the defense, only problem would be his gas tank. Could he fight the gameplan needed to beat him.
I don't know.

GGG was not going to co-sign Max on calling out Ward.
LOL
I want Cotto or Canelo NEXT!!!!!
What about Ward?
I understand Ward and the situation and I want Cotto or Canelo
and if Ward is available after that I would like to try to setup a fight with him in the future. LOL


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

There was a bodyshot landed in round 3 that halted GGG's momentum


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Monroe quit
> Smart kid, but I don't know if he has the mentality to ever be a champ.
> 
> He needs to take his ass to 154.


GGG brings gooddrama show.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *I think Canelo might want to take this fight now against GGG.
> He has the skill to trouble GGG and the defense, only problem would be his gas tank. Could he fight the gameplan needed to beat him.
> I don't know.*
> 
> ...


It would be about who can explode whose gas tank first


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Body shots


I know that it's usually meant to discuss a body attack but he had no strategy behind, just yelled dig his ass nonstop. It was basically equal to Algieri's corner and the cage


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG was gasing.
> His punches were getting wider and wider, breating through the mouth, and his jab was starting to hang.


His punches get wide when he tries to create openings. GGG is a well conditioned athlete, come on now be serious.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Pirog caught him with a great punch.... I think his chin is better than people give him credit for...
> 
> Let's say Jacobs chin does hold though.... I want to see how GGG's chin holds up when Jacobs lands that leather


Pirog broke his ass down and was catching him that whole fight. 
Just beat him up and put him to sleep late.
It wasn't just one punch, it was accumulation on top of a nice shot. IMHO.

I honestly don't think GGG would last if he took 9 or 10 rounds of leather and crisp counters from Jacobs. Just don't see it, not the way he looked tonight.
Compound that with Jacobs going to the body and sitting on body punches for say first 6 rounds, I could see Jacobs getting a KO10


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> GGG brings gooddrama show.


He is good boy..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It would be about who can explode whose gas tank first


If that is the case then I honestly think it would be GGG who would win.
For the last few fights Canelo has this terrible habit of resting mid round and just sitting back on the ropes.
He does that against any real MW and he is going to sleep.
Shit like that is why I think Lara and Trout both beat him.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Canelo might want to take this fight now against GGG.
> He has the skill to trouble GGG and the defense, only problem would be his gas tank. Could he fight the gameplan needed to beat him.
> I don't know.
> 
> ...


While I agree that Golovkin's probably at least a bit apprehensive of the challenge Ward poses, I don't think there's anything wrong in what he said tonight. Cotto needs to stop holding the belt hostage and just take the unification. I think once he unifies 160 GGG will face Ward, though by that time Ward may well be ready for 175, with challenges of his own to overcome.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> GGG brings gooddrama show.


let's be real, GGG's drama show shtick is getting pretty played out no?

He literally spams it like 4 or 5 times every time he talks


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> There was a bodyshot landed in round 3 that halted GGG's momentum


If you watch the stevens fight, he landed a body shot that made GGG step back and reset as well.
GGG doesn't like it to the body, even confirmed by one of his sparring partners that dropped him.
He said he caught him to the body and he dropped.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> While I agree that Golovkin's probably at least a bit apprehensive of the challenge Ward poses, I don't think there's anything wrong in what he said tonight. Cotto needs to stop holding the belt hostage and just take the unification. I think once he unifies 160 GGG will face Ward, though by that time Ward may well be ready for 175, with challenges of his own to overcome.


Not knocking GGG.
Just knocking Abel and the GGG's team who spout all that BS about Ward ducking them or being scared.

Ward called them out on that shit and GGG seems as if he isn't buying what his team is selling either.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I've been saying this since the start. It's like kryptonite for Golovkin. People keep thinking a slick boxer "with power" will do something, but Golovkin walks guys like that down. This is why I still think Korobov can make Golovkin look bad for at least 4 rounds up until he gasses and gets knocked out.


But power is key for someone like GGG...

His most powerful power punching opponent was Curtis Stevens who didn't even measure up on the rictor scale to someone like Jacobs

I truly believe that GGG is able to walk through guys and hunt guys down because no one can get his attention or get him to respect their power... I think he'll become a different fighter when he gets in there with someone that punches just as hard if not harder than he


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> I've been saying this since the start. It's like kryptonite for Golovkin. People keep thinking a slick boxer "with power" will do something, but Golovkin walks guys like that down. This is why I still think Korobov can make Golovkin look bad for at least 4 rounds up until he gasses and gets knocked out.


Fight fire with fire


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Cotto @160 and then step up to the fighters @168.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Monroe had his moments but didn't have enough pop to command respect

it was Smart fighting GGG inside, as he will demolish you from mid range

Someone like Julian Williams or a Charlo might show us something


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It was smart and rationale and his corner should have done it to preserve his future.
> I just don't like it when fighters know they have a way out and take it.
> Just my personal preference, that said I think he could beat Curtis Stevens, Rosado, and Quillin, and give give Jacobs a tough fight.


Jacobs would knock him out


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But power is key for someone like GGG...
> 
> His most powerful power punching opponent was Curtis Stevens who didn't even measure up on the rictor scale to someone like Jacobs
> 
> I truly believe that GGG is able to walk through guys and hunt guys down because no one can get his attention or get him to respect their power... I think he'll become a different fighter when he gets in there with someone that punches just as hard if not harder than he


You talking about the old adage of a pressure fighter walking into a puncher's power and getting KTFO out for it?

I'd pick Saul to beat GGG.

I think a lot of people would also unless they believe GGG when he says he can box like Floyd lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But power is key for someone like GGG...
> 
> His most powerful power punching opponent was Curtis Stevens who didn't even measure up on the rictor scale to someone like Jacobs
> 
> I truly believe that GGG is able to walk through guys and hunt guys down because no one can get his attention or get him to respect their power... I think he'll become a different fighter when he gets in there with someone that punches just as hard if not harder than he


I can't believe you guys think Jacobs troubles Golovkin. I absolutely do not see it whatsoever.

And Golovkin is able to walk guys down because he's very, very good at cutting the ring off. He's also defensively aware while doing so. He doesn't walk through kitchen sink-type punishment like Rios. I haven't watched this Monroe fight, but I'll watch it and try to see how you guys all think Jacobs poses any threat.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Monroe had his moments but didn't have enough pop to command respect
> 
> it was Smart fighting GGG inside, as he will demolish you from mid range
> 
> Someone like Julian Williams or a Charlo might show us something


I don't know what GGG did in round 4 that made Monroe stop throwing bodyshots.

I knew he was gon be in trouble and get his azz whooped once he abandoned those blows to the body


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't know what GGG did in round 4 that made Monroe stop throwing bodyshots.
> 
> I knew he was gon be in trouble and get his azz whooped once he abandoned those blows to the body


He didn't do anything.
Monroe controlled the 4th landing body shots at the end.
Came out the next round like he thought that now he should fight at range and it was stupid and made no sense.
He did not want to adapt, did not want to be in the fire, and he got burned for it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Jacobs would knock him out


If he did KO him it would be a late round KO.
With Jacbos against a boxer there is always the probability that he will get lured into a chess battle and give away rounds.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't know what GGG did in round 4 that made Monroe stop throwing bodyshots.
> 
> I knew he was gon be in trouble and get his azz whooped once he abandoned those blows to the body


Monroe started well, throwing flurries to the body in rd 1....then it all just went downhill. I suppose the pressure GGG was putting on him just psychologically made him focus more on head shots

The southpaw stance really helped him out, so many blocked/slipped/missed left hooks...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Monroe had his moments but didn't have enough pop to command respect
> 
> it was Smart fighting GGG inside, as he will demolish you from mid range
> 
> Someone like Julian Williams or a Charlo might show us something


Julian maybe.
Charlo's are too small and I don't know about the one that just fought Vanes.
He fought so scared and with such a inability to adjust, that now I'm completely questioning his ability to hit the elite level


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I can't believe you guys think Jacobs troubles Golovkin. I absolutely do not see it whatsoever.
> 
> And Golovkin is able to walk guys down because he's very, very good at cutting the ring off. He's also defensively aware while doing so. He doesn't walk through kitchen sink-type punishment like Rios. I haven't watched this Monroe fight, but I'll watch it and try to see how you guys all think Jacobs poses any threat.


Check it out man. As crazy as this sounds, Monroe stood his ground and even though he only has 6 KO's, buzzed GGG and stopped him in his tracks several times


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Fight fire with fire


Pretty much, but not just that smother that fucker. Do what triple Gay (Gaydarbek) did to him in the amateurs. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Monroe started well, throwing flurries to the body in rd 1....then it all just went downhill. I suppose the pressure GGG was putting on him just psychologically made him focus more on head shots
> 
> The southpaw stance really helped him out, so many blocked/slipped/missed left hooks...


He had his best work to the body though late in round 2 after getting dropped, hell had a beautiful uppercut that round that got GGG off of him I believe.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If Golovkin fights Canelo the same way he fought Monroe, I honestly think he'd have a very good chance of getting KTFO.

the question is - Is Golovkin getting a little sloppy, due to too many sub-par opponents, or is he actually able to consciously change the amount of defense he uses, based on whom he's facing? Is he THAT good at knowing how much power he can himself absorb, or was he lucky not to go down tonight? 


Beats me.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I truly believe that GGG is able to walk through guys and hunt guys down because no one can get his attention or get him to respect their power... I think he'll become a different fighter when he gets in there with someone that punches just as hard if not harder than he


If he was just a brute who strictly relied on his power then I'd buy that, but he's not. It's one thing to have huge power, it's another to be able to use it as well as he does.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> If Golovkin fights Canelo the same way he fought Monroe, I honestly think he'd have a very good chance of getting KTFO.
> 
> the question is - Is Golovkin getting a little sloppy, due to too many sub-par opponents,* or is he actually able to consciously change the amount of defense he uses, based on whom he's facing?* Is he THAT good at knowing how much power he can himself absorb, or was he lucky not to go down tonight?
> 
> Beats me.


IDK man, that sounds awfully like a bad habit...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Julian maybe.
> Charlo's are too small and I don't know about the one that just fought Vanes.
> He fought so scared and with such a inability to adjust, that now I'm completely questioning his ability to hit the elite level


good point, Charlo's are perfectionist who are willing to drop their punch output in order to do things right, not smart when we talk about GGG

I feel like they have the size to campaign at middleweight though, big frame, not BooBoo big but big


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> I know that it's usually meant to discuss a body attack but he had no strategy behind, just yelled dig his ass nonstop. It was basically *equal to Algieri's corner and the cage*


I don't know if anything will ever equal Algeri's cage. :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If Golovkin fights Canelo the same way he fought Monroe, I honestly think he'd have a very good chance of getting KTFO.
> 
> the question is - Is Golovkin getting a little sloppy, due to too many sub-par opponents, or is he actually able to consciously change the amount of defense he uses, based on whom he's facing? Is he THAT good at knowing how much power he can himself absorb, or was he lucky not to go down tonight?
> 
> Beats me.


Repetition builds habits, and it's hard to break old habits.

GGG will probably be 34 by the time a Saul Alvarez fight would be realistic. I think GGG has peaked.

Saul Alvarez is still growing better


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Flomos hate GGG. Excitement makes them sad.

abbycry


----------



## Kingkazim (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If he did KO him it would be a late round KO.
> With Jacbos against a boxer there is always the probability that he will get lured into a chess battle and give away rounds.


I think we can only talk about Jacobs and GGG in a viable manner, once Jacobs beats a guy better than Truax..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> good point, Charlo's are perfectionist who are willing to drop their punch output in order to do things right, not smart when we talk about GGG
> 
> I feel like they have the size to campaign at middleweight though, big frame, not BooBoo big but big


I wouldn't mind seeing Andrade in there with GGG.
That would be interesting, he has power, has the length, but also is pretty good on the inside and especially at bumping.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not knocking GGG.
> Just knocking Abel and the GGG's team who spout all that BS about Ward ducking them or being scared.
> 
> Ward called them out on that shit and GGG seems as if he isn't buying what his team is selling either.


Yeah I think there's that distinction needs to be made; Sanchez needs to stop writing cheques he can't guarantee to cash.

I think a certain amount of BS comes from the other side though 'cause Ward's not fought in ages and needs to stop doing a Khan and waiting for another guy; he needs to just get busy and stay busy.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

The Haymon guy with the best chance is Tony Harrison who would have significant height and reach advantages over Golovkin and has the skills to work those advantages. He also has tremendous punching power, the only thing that is in question with Harrison is his chin since he hasn't been in with high quality guys but it looks good so far. 

Outside of that, a guy like Eubank Jr has the physical tools but he's too sloppy. Maybe can give GGG a fight if he cleans up in the next year. 

Lemieux has the power and comes forward but he doesn't have the chin or the tank.

The Japanese Olympian at TR might give a good account, need to see more from him to definitively say though


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jermall Charlo is already listed on Boxrec as a MW. He's always been big for SWW.

- But I wanna' see him fight Canelo, not Golovkin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kingkazim said:


> I think we can only talk about Jacobs and GGG in a viable manner, once Jacobs beats a guy better than Truax..


GGG has fought the same quality of comp at Jacobs.
Lets not act like he actually has a great resume himself.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> Yeah I think there's that distinction needs to be made; Sanchez needs to stop writing cheques he can't guarantee to cash.
> 
> I think a certain amount of BS comes from the other side though 'cause Ward's not fought in ages and needs to stop doing a Khan and waiting for another guy; he needs to just get busy and stay busy.


Has absolutely nothign to do with Ward. Ward isn't calling out GGG.
Ward isn't making Abel and GGG's team say anything about him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Canelo might want to take this fight now against GGG.
> He has the skill to trouble GGG and the defense, only problem would be his gas tank. Could he fight the gameplan needed to beat him.
> I don't know.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same exact thing. If Canelo had the gas tank, he could do it. He needs to bend his knees more too. Time to hire Heredia


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If Golovkin fights Canelo the same way he fought Monroe, I honestly think he'd have a very good chance of getting KTFO.
> 
> the question is - Is Golovkin getting a little sloppy, due to too many sub-par opponents, or is he actually able to consciously change the amount of defense he uses, based on whom he's facing? Is he THAT good at knowing how much power he can himself absorb, or was he lucky not to go down tonight?
> 
> Beats me.


He showed good defense in the early rounds, then once he dropped Monroe and felt his power a bit it's as if he thought "why bother". He's willing to get hit to make things happen, but only after feeling out his opponent. He's not reckless.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing. If Canelo had the gas tank, he could do it. He needs to bend his knees more too. Time to hire Heredia


He just has to empty 3G's gas *first*

From there one he can paste him with headshots


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Has absolutely nothign to do with Ward. Ward isn't calling out GGG.
> Ward isn't making Abel and GGG's team say anything about him.


Not specifically but Ward at times alludes to things which patently aren't realistic.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> The Japanese Olympian at TR might give a good account, need to see more from him to definitively say though


Murata? Too stationary, he'd get laid out IMO.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> GGG has fought the same quality of comp at Jacobs.
> Lets not act like he actually has a great resume himself.


Beat me to it...

GGG has fought better opposition, but not much better than your Truax's of the division..


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> The Haymon guy with the best chance is Tony Harrison who would have significant height and reach advantages over Golovkin and has the skills to work those advantages. He also has tremendous punching power, the only thing that is in question with Harrison is his chin since he hasn't been in with high quality guys but it looks good so far.


Harrison looked pretty ordinary against a 50yr old midget gravedigger.

I don't think his name should be included in this discussion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He just has to empty 3G's gas *first*
> 
> From there one he can paste him with headshots


you're right, but he can't sit there and rest on the ropes and he can't sit in the pocket not throwing punches. He needs to have the gas tank to get low and push forward while letting go combinations to the body combined with uppercuts


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> you're right, but he can't sit there and rest on the ropes and he can't sit in the pocket not throwing punches. He needs to have the gas tank to get low and push forward while letting go combinations to the body combined with uppercuts


Exactly, and aas of now I can't see him doing that.
He couldn't even do that against soft hitting 154 Trout.
No way do I think he could do it against a hard hitting 160 GGG who is pretty much perfect the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> Not specifically but Ward at times alludes to things which patently aren't realistic.


Again you trying to take shots at Ward is irrelevant.
What Ward does or doesn't has no relevance with regard to the nonsense that GGG's team spews towards him.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Again you trying to take shots at Ward is irrelevant.
> What Ward does or doesn't has no relevance with regard to the nonsense that GGG's team spews towards him.


I'm not disagreeing. (I'm a little tired right now so having trouble forming cogent thoughts, a little, so bear with me.) I simply feel that...I'll come back to this thought.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Exactly, and aas of now I can't see him doing that.
> He couldn't even do that against soft hitting 154 Trout.
> No way do I think he could do it against a hard hitting 160 GGG who is pretty much perfect the first 3 rounds.


yeah and he has so many yes men around him, idk when he'll fix it. I hope another loss isn't what it takes. If you see some of the success Stevens had vs GGG, it's easy to see how Canelo could improve on it


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG says he'll go down to 154 for Floyd but won't do it for Canelo or Cotto


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and he has so many yes men around him, idk when he'll fix it. I hope another loss isn't what it takes. If you see some of the success Stevens had vs GGG, it's easy to see how Canelo could improve on it


Yep, Stevens and Monroe have showed to me what I suspected just off the Stevens fight.
Like I said before the fight, keeping range and jabbing isn't going to work. 
He is too crafty with his head movement early on and too powerful when you give him space and he lands with a counter.
You have to push him back and you have to beat him on the inside where you can smother him, the body is where you beat GGG.

If Canelo was with Ronnie Shields and cared about being great, I think he could be him fairly easily after a rocky few early rounds.
Just too much negative with him for me right now, with regard to the work ethiic.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> GGG says he'll go down to 154 for Floyd but won't do it for Canelo or Cotto


Which lets you know GGG is trying to cash out ASAP


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Saul "Canelo" Alvarez: "The day i move up to 160 lbs i will face the best in that division seriously & i don't see no competition" Salute to All!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Saul "Canelo" Alvarez: "The day i move up to 160 lbs i will face the best in that division seriously & i don't see no competition" Salute to All!!!


Kid is delusional.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Canelo might want to take this fight now against GGG.
> He has the skill to trouble GGG and the defense, only problem would be his gas tank. Could he fight the gameplan needed to beat him.
> I don't know.
> 
> ...


What about Ward? Dude hasn't fought in a lifetime and his next fight is at Light Heavy. Golovkin isn't a big Middle. He has as much business fighting Ward as he does Floyd.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If Golovkin fights Canelo the same way he fought Monroe, I honestly think he'd have a very good chance of getting KTFO.
> 
> the question is - Is Golovkin getting a little sloppy, due to too many sub-par opponents, or is he actually able to consciously change the amount of defense he uses, based on whom he's facing? Is he THAT good at knowing how much power he can himself absorb, or was he lucky not to go down tonight?
> 
> Beats me.


If they fight it ain't ending with Golovkin KO'd. Not in this universe. Golovkin hasn't even been buzzed and Canelo who couldn't stop an ancient as shit, severely undersized Mosley is going to do it? Fuarrrrrrrk off.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He just has to empty 3G's gas *first*
> 
> From there one he can paste him with headshots


When has GGG actually gassed in a fight? Dude brings it every second of every round. He won't let Canelo breathe or rest like he usually does. He had an EXTREMELY good workrate against Murray whereas Canelo was gassed after 2 and a half rounds against Kirkland.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Beat me to it...
> 
> GGG has fought better opposition, but not much better than your Truax's of the division..


Apart from what, 5 or 6 top 10 middles?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> But power is key for someone like GGG...
> 
> His most powerful power punching opponent was Curtis Stevens who didn't even measure up on the rictor scale to someone like Jacobs
> 
> I truly believe that GGG is able to walk through guys and hunt guys down because no one can get his attention or get him to respect their power... I think he'll become a different fighter when he gets in there with someone that punches just as hard if not harder than he


I agree. We need to see GGG with somebody who has a heavy punch


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Saul "Canelo" Alvarez: "The day i move up to 160 lbs i will face the best in that division seriously & i don't see no competition" Salute to All!!!


So move up already. Stop fighting at your BS made up division.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> I agree. We need to see GGG with somebody who has a heavy punch


You did in Stevens? Lo and behold it made no difference. Only time he backed up GGG was with a quick combo which he paid for the next second.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What about Ward? Dude hasn't fought in a lifetime and his next fight is at Light Heavy. Golovkin isn't a big Middle. He has as much business fighting Ward as he does Floyd.


that's nonsense. Ward and GGG are within 6 pounds of each other when they step into the ring. GGG was 170 tonight and Ward was 176 vs Dawson. He's just fighting at a catchweight because of his layoff. Dirrell fought a few times over 168 when he was trying to kick the dust off and now he's fighting DeGale at 168. Ward will do the same.

I don't know how yall can say Chavez isn't too big, but Ward is


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Another standard win for Golovkin. Seek-and-destroy against a guy who can't keep him off or away - so he carries him a few rounds, just for the benefit of the fans in attendance and those of us at home. We're watching the story of one of the greatest MWs in history unfolding before our eyes.

Ward wants none of GGG. What could possibly make anyone think otherwise.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 2 fights on the card
> Sosa vs. Gonzalez starting now
> GGG vs Monroe to close the show.
> Enjoy


Me thinks GGG is going to break Bazooka Gomez title fight KO streak.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I just think Monroe was not ready for a fight of this magnitude. There are so many things he did wrong that young fighters make. The biggest thing is his lack of survival skills. He didn't try to hold at all.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I' . surprised that no one called Monroe out for jumping up at 10. When the ref was gonna let it contjnue, Willie just quit. Lol.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> GGG says he'll go down to 154 for Floyd but won't do it for Canelo or Cotto


More money involved.


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

Felix said:


> While I agree that Golovkin's probably at least a bit apprehensive of the challenge Ward poses


The reality is that Golovkin has no chance at all against Ward. If you wanted to build the perfect fighter to beat Golovkin, you'd build Andre Ward. The Adama fight already proved GGG had zero chance against Ward and this fight confirmed it.



> I think once he unifies 160 GGG will face Ward, though by that time Ward may well be ready for 175, with challenges of his own to overcome.


I think it's pretty obvious that is what team Golovkin is hoping for.

As far as I'm concerned, Golovkin has already shown he's an all time great. Not only can he only be beat by another elite fighter but that elite fighter needs a specific style. Unfortunately for him, Ward has it. If they ever fight; which they wont, because Golovkin knows he would lose, Ward would win by a total one sided domination. I used to think Ward would take a decision but after tonight I think Ward would knock him out.

Of course, Golovkin already had the excuses ready for his performance tonight in his retarded sounding English as he does _after every fucking fight_. "My passport made me fight bad", "I was sick" and now "I deliberately lost rounds to give the fans a better show". If Geale or Macklin had been able to hang in there, I guarantee you Golovkin would have claimed he let them survive as long as he did. I can't tell if he's delusional or just a douche.


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

No Fear said:


> Ward wants none of GGG. What could possibly make anyone think otherwise.


The fact that Ward would easily beat him.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

ogle said:


> The fact that Ward would easily beat him.


Maybe Andre Ward wins but we will never get the chance to find out until Ward grows a pair.

If only Ward felt as confident in himself as you are in him...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that's nonsense. Ward and GGG are within 6 pounds of each other when they step into the ring. GGG was 170 tonight and Ward was 176 vs Dawson. He's just fighting at a catchweight because of his layoff. Dirrell fought a few times over 168 when he was trying to kick the dust off and now he's fighting DeGale at 168. Ward will do the same.
> 
> I don't know how yall can say Chavez isn't too big, but Ward is


That shows they are in their relevant weight classes imo and have no reason to face each other beyond it's what the fans want to see. Nobody would complain that Froch didn't move up. Golovkin is obviously willing to face anyone at 160 just like Ward is with 168. I don't think Golovkin has any interest facing Ward all that is spouted by Sanchez...who lets face it talks a whole heap of shit.


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

No Fear said:


> Maybe Andre Ward wins but we will never get the chance to find out until Ward grows a pair.


You know Ward and you know that he doesn't fight ANYBODY unless it is on 100 percent his terms. That means, in Oakland, for whatever money he demands, at 168, with him getting to pick the referee.

That's just how Ward is. I don't like it, you don't have to like it, but that's the way it is.

Are you at least willing to admit that Golovkin would never agree to those terms?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

ogle said:


> The fact that Ward would easily beat him.


I think nobody has truly made Golovkin get out of second gear for some time now but Ward would handle him. It would be a tough affair though.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

ogle said:


> You know Ward and you know that he doesn't fight ANYBODY unless it is on 100 percent his terms. That means, in Oakland, for whatever money he demands, at 168, with him getting to pick the referee.
> 
> That's just how Ward is. I don't like it, you don't have to like it, but that's the way it is.
> 
> Are you at least willing to admit that Golovkin would never agree to those terms?


These are a ridiculous set of parameters within which to construct the premise of an argument or basis for discussion.

IF this is Ward's position - rather than posturing for the purposes of negotiating - then it is tantamount to a refusal to fight Golovkin.

Idle conjecture and speculation are the bases for futile discourse that has endless permutations.

What we do know is that one guy is fighting regularly, fighting anyone and everyone and trying to make big fights happens whereas the other guy is not.

Perception is often reality.


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

Ward is too big for him. Hell, Froch who was half the fighter Golovkin is - when he was still in his prime - is probably too big for him.

What is more interesting to me is who could beat Golovkin at 160? Since the answer is obviously "nobody" the next question is who could give him a competitive fight. Again I would have to go with "nobody". I think it's funny that people are giving Canelo any kind of a chance against GGG. Golovkin would kill him.

But if you wanted to compare him with other middleweight ATG's, I don't think he'd do very well. I think he'd beat a prime Sergio and Hearns and that's about it. I'd pick Toney, Hagler, Pavlik, Monzon to beat him in one sided affairs. He might actually have a chance against Jones Jr though, just because of the style matchup.


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

No Fear said:


> IF this is Ward's position - rather than posturing for the purposes of negotiating - then it is tantamount to a refusal to fight Golovkin.


Then is he refusing to fight Froch too? We've seen this movie a million times before, Ward does not compromise on the terms of his fights. Period. He'd rather not have the fight at all than budge on any of his demands.

Ward will never rematch Froch, even though everybody knows that Ward would win easily, because Ward isn't willing to give even an inch to make the fight happen. That's just Ward being Ward.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

i think alvarez has a good chance at beating golovkin,


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Azadi said:


> i think alvarez has a good chance at beating golovkin,


:deal

Golovkin is only half as scary when you stand your ground everyone egts hurt while backing away. Monroe despite being borderline unconscious made a small comeback when he stopt moving and just fought Golovkin on the inside he got hit less, he got hit less hard and Golovkin took some real punches. even Rosado and Murray ahd some success when they stood their ground and simply threw punches.

Canelo is even if he wanted not able to fight going backwards and he is much better than anyone Golovkin has fought so far guys who stand infront of him usually experience an Angulo style ebatdown.

Canelo has a real shot.

And Ward is a great inside fighter he sould even be able to push Golovkin backwards and if Golovkin ahs that much trouble against someone who stands his ground then he is truly fucked if someone manages to push him back.

Golovkin is great at coming forward not good but truly great but he is so mcuh elss scary against guyswho can hold their ground against him


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Gennady was very easy to hit and was heavily breathing in his corner.
Not really good signs if he ever wants to move to 168 where the men will be bigger and tougher


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> That shows they are in their relevant weight classes imo and have no reason to face each other beyond it's what the fans want to see. Nobody would complain that Froch didn't move up. Golovkin is obviously willing to face anyone at 160 just like Ward is with 168. I don't think Golovkin has any interest facing Ward all that is spouted by Sanchez...who lets face it talks a whole heap of shit.


GGG plans to go up to 168 eventually and Ward plans to go to 175 eventually. I think both fighters should honestly stay where they're at for now, but I don't want his team talking all of this BS in the meantime.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward gets laid out at 175, GGG does well at 168 and has a good scrap with Ward..

Ward should stay at 168


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Azadi said:


> i think alvarez has a good chance at beating golovkin,


I agree.

And also Jermall Charlo.

- but I wouldn't bet real money on either of them !


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> :deal
> 
> Golovkin is only half as scary when you stand your ground everyone egts hurt while backing away.


I know where you're coming from, but that's not quite true. Golovkin has scored several high profile KO's & KD's literally while getting hit by his opponent at the same time. (including Monroe, although's Willie's punch barely landed.) The guys LOVES standing in the pocket and exchanging. :bbb 
The main reason Golovkin's opponents get hurt mostly when moving away, is because for most of the fight they're mostly moving away.

"Half" scary, when talking about Golovkin, is still plenty scary enough.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I know where you're coming from, but that's not quite true. Golovkin has scored several high profile KO's literally while getting hit by his opponent at the same time. (including Monroe, although's Willie's punch barely landed.) The guys LOVES standing in the pocket and exchanging. :bbb
> The main reason Golovkin's opponents get hurt mostly when moving away, is because for most of the fight they're mostly moving away.
> 
> "Half" scary, when talking about Golovkin, is still plenty scary enough.


Nah i think rosado and especially Monroe are perfect proof of how Golovkin maybe likes to exchange but isn't at his best against a really skilled counterpuncher and combination puncher who likes to exchange as well.
Canelo's defence while standing infront of you si better than Golovkin's whose defence is mostly built to stalk guys but when someone stands his ground and punches with mean intend Golovkin egts hits more often.
Rosado and Monroe both ran and were destroyed doing so abut as soon as both stopped running they landed punches and I have to rewatch it but Monroe might have won a round and that despite being borderline unconscious after the 3 KDs in one round


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I know where you're coming from, but that's not quite true. Golovkin has scored several high profile KO's literally while getting hit by his opponent at the same time. (including Monroe, although's Willie's punch barely landed.) The guys LOVES standing in the pocket and exchanging. :bbb
> The main reason Golovkin's opponents get hurt mostly when moving away, is because for most of the fight they're mostly moving away.
> 
> "Half" scary, when talking about Golovkin, is still plenty scary enough.


You mean feather fisted B level dudes like Geale and Rosado? who punched with him...lol

Canelo has different power level then those two.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I think nobody has truly made Golovkin get out of second gear for some time now but Ward would handle him. It would be a tough affair though.


This... I believe the better the opposition the better GGG you will get... The thing is, I know he is staying active fighting just below world class fighters, but he doesn't wanna keep fighting these guys and pick up bad habits, but I think he is too good to fall into that trap...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol: at Lara

Couldn't even beat cement feet, can't cut off the ring to save his life Canelo :rofl atsch

I would LOVE to see GGG fight him, Lara gets KTFO. And I don't expect Golo to get any credit neither..." GGG whooping on another 154lber again!"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> You mean feather fisted B level dudes like Geale and Rosado? who punched with him...lol
> 
> Canelo has different power level then those two.


Well, that's true. I've said many times I think Canelo has a great chance of beating Golovkin, so ...

I just don't agree that fighting Golovkin in the pocket is any benefit. The key to beating Golovkin is to have enough power to slow him down / make him hesitate, whether that power comes from close up or from a distance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, that's true. I've said many times I think Canelo has a great chance of beating Golovkin, so ...
> 
> I just don't agree that fighting Golovkin in the pocket is any benefit. The key to beating Golovkin is to have enough power to slow him down / make him hesitate, whether that power comes from close up or from a distance.


I disagree.
You don't want GGG punching and moving towards you to load up.
You are going to have to have the chin to move forward and weather the storm for the first 3 or 4 while banging the body.

I think Canelo has the skill, to implement the gameplan to beat him, but I just don't think he has the mindset to do it.


----------



## dressbrad (May 4, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I disagree.
> You don't want GGG punching and moving towards you to load up.
> You are going to have to have the chin to move forward and weather the storm for the first 3 or 4 while banging the body.
> 
> I think Canelo has the skill, to implement the gameplan to beat him, but I just don't think he has the mindset to do it.


As we saw last night GGG can be countered. We know canelo can brawl and counter effectively, and also demomstrated a good chin. They both have chins, but if canelo sat im the pocket and countered effectively, as long as his chin stays he would win


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I disagree.
> You don't want GGG punching and moving towards you to load up.
> You are going to have to have the chin to move forward and weather the storm for the first 3 or 4 while banging the body.
> 
> I think Canelo has the skill, to implement the gameplan to beat him, but I just don't think he has the mindset to do it.


shit this is reminding me of Mike Tyson. Tyson was a monster coming forward, but wasn't great imo in the pocket. Andre Ward would be GGG's Evander Holyfield


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dressbrad said:


> As we saw last night GGG can be countered. We know canelo can brawl and counter effectively, and also demomstrated a good chin. They both have chins, but if canelo sat im the pocket and countered effectively, as long as his chin stays he would win


He was countered by Rosado and Stevens to an extent. I don't buy Canelo's chin, and I definitely don't think his chin is as solid as GGG. That said I think he may have enough power and heft to be effective on the inside against GGG. I think Canelo could sit in the pocket and bang the body, the only problem is I don't think he has the stamina to do it. If he tries to get a breather and sit on the ropes against GGG he will get knocked out. There is no ifs ands or buts about it.



bballchump11 said:


> shit this is reminding me of Mike Tyson. Tyson was a monster coming forward, but wasn't great imo in the pocket. Andre Ward would be GGG's Evander Holyfield


I look at Ward like his Lennox Lewis.
Ward is just all wrong for him completely IMHO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I look at Ward like his Lennox Lewis.
> Ward is just all wrong for him completely IMHO.


Good point, but I'm more thinking about the strategy and mindest going into the fight. I got what you mean though


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> :lol: at Lara
> 
> Couldn't even beat cement feet, can't cut off the ring to save his life Canelo :rofl atsch
> 
> I would LOVE to see GGG fight him, Lara gets KTFO. And I don't expect Golo to get any credit neither..." GGG whooping on another 154lber again!"


Fuck Lara and his fatso manager. Dude had the chance of his life and he blow it away, all by himself...


----------

